# Questions about ATVs



## markantony57 (Jan 29, 2009)

I have a question about atvs and they're size. I am looking to buy an atv because I am joining a hunting club where it is not necessary but recommended that you have one to get around. Here is my question: What is the different between a 250cc and a 300cc besides 50cc? A relative told me that I would not want a 250 because it won't do very good out there in the woods. He is pretty knowledgable about most things but I was just wondering if anyone out there uses a 250 in the woods. And if so, how do they like it? Info greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 29, 2009)

IF you are not a massive mountain of a man and IF you dont plan on plowing or carrying massive loads or towing massive loads a lot, a 250 will do just about anything you could ever ask of it.

the bigger better badder ATVs will do everything a 250 will do but will do it faster and with more torque and will add more towing, carrying and plowing power.

although I like them bigger (mine is a 500 now), I cant even start to think of how many folks Ive known over the years that used 250's and never had an issue


----------



## ellaville hunter (Jan 29, 2009)

i used a 250 for years the only reason i got a bigger one is to plow


----------



## DYI hunting (Jan 29, 2009)

I have a 250cc and three larger ATVs.  I actually liked the 250 more since it was lighter weight and had a much tighter turning radius.  The 250 was much better getting through thick woods where you are dogging trees, and still has enough power to haul me and a deer out.  And when you got stuck between trees, you could easily lift the back end and swing it around to get going again.

If your considering food plots (plowing, mowing, etc.) go with a bigger manchine.  I don't think the 250 would even start to plow up anything without burning up the motor, plus it is way too light.


----------



## MURFF (Jan 31, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with a 250 if your just looking to get around on and haul deer. Heck when I get to the club or where ever and unload it I pull the trailer all around the place. I've had mine right at 18 years now and it's never let me down. And man is it a work horse No need to pay the extra money. As a matter of fact I'm going riding tomorrow.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 31, 2009)

I rode Honda 300s for years...Currently have a 450....I wanted
a bit more power and selectable 4X4.....

Bigger engines use more gas....

If you ride tandem or haul deer out of steep or muddy places
a 400-450 might suit you better....
Good Luck !!!!! Let us know what you get....


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jan 31, 2009)

One of the most reliable 4 wheelers I ever had was a Kawaski Bayou 220. It wasn't very fast nor was it extremely powerful, but it would haul 2 adults weighing 200 lbs easily up and down hills and through creeks. I sold it for a 'sporty' 4 wheeler, but it was a goodun.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 31, 2009)

I had a yamaha timberwolf 4x4 225 for 11 yrs. I have hauled 2 people and deer out with it.
You've gotten good advice, the smaller will serve the basic purpose.
I have a 250 2 wheel drive and a 300 4x4 now and the 250 gets more action.


----------



## Ocmulgee river-rat (Feb 3, 2009)

wow well uhhm to be honest i wouldent go w/ a 250 ONLY because they dont have 4x4.. i have a 250 recon right now and it will get to most the places that you need to get to but just wont get you through the laces you WANT to go, i think im gonna just save up money and buy my own, but id recomend a 350 or 420 Rancher that has 4x4. now as far as the diff. between 250 and 300 is SOME 300's have 4x4 and some are just 2x4,  and the size of the machine is a little bigger also the motor might be a little bigger too..

and yea let us kno what you go with man...


----------



## dixiejacket (Feb 4, 2009)

*Atv 250*

I, too, have a  Yamaha Timberwolf and have found the 250 to be very adequate and honestly, all I need.  More than once I have hauled two deer and myself out of the woods with it and no problem. I weigh around 215 if that is any help.


----------



## j_seph (Feb 4, 2009)

I would suggest getting at least a 500cc If you don't need the power then don't give it as much gas. You get a 250 and you need more power get off and push or get a pull from someone on a 500cc. I have a 350 4x4 and have hauled deer and myself out many times however I have also been in situations where I could of used a little more you know what.


----------



## Greatflake (Feb 4, 2009)

i've got a 01 arctic cat 300 4x4 and i dont think i could ask for a better ride.. as far as power.. it comes down to the gearing .. mine has a selectable ratio on the rear end.. super low, low and high... i weigh 325#'s and do get it in the mud, i guess one down fall if you could call it would be the light weight.. but that comes in handy if you do hang it up on something  like a stump or log.. i can get off and wrestle it loose, my brother has same year but in a 500 you can feel the tourqe difference in it but its basically the same size machine with a bigger motor, never had it in the mud personally but i think i could go where it would with my 300


----------



## throwdown (Feb 5, 2009)

I can tell you the difference $1200.00


----------



## silentsteps (Mar 6, 2009)

Bassquatch said:


> One of the most reliable 4 wheelers I ever had was a Kawaski Bayou 220. It wasn't very fast nor was it extremely powerful, but it would haul 2 adults weighing 200 lbs easily up and down hills and through creeks. I sold it for a 'sporty' 4 wheeler, but it was a goodun.


first 4 wheeler i had was a 220 bayou. I put that thing thru heck. and she took every last bit of punishment.


----------



## willsm89 (Mar 8, 2009)

Ocmulgee river-rat said:


> wow well uhhm to be honest i wouldent go w/ a 250 ONLY because they dont have 4x4.. i have a 250 recon right now and it will get to most the places that you need to get to but just wont get you through the laces you WANT to go, i think im gonna just save up money and buy my own, but id recomend a 350 or 420 Rancher that has 4x4. now as far as the diff. between 250 and 300 is SOME 300's have 4x4 and some are just 2x4,  and the size of the machine is a little bigger also the motor might be a little bigger too..
> 
> and yea let us kno what you go with man...



Dude? Seriously?  Yamaha's Timberwolf 250 was 4wd and Polaris makes a 250 with 4wd.  As for 250cc motor, that's PLENTY of power to just ride into the woods haul a deer or stand and back.  I'v got a bayou that i put through everything and anything you could find and it keeps on pullin.  I've taken it everywhere a 500 will go.  The only thing that will stop it is ground clearence.  Just to ride into the woods and back,   250 is plenty.  Save money and go small


----------

